

Voice Search For Your TV - wozniacki
http://avc.com/2014/04/feature-friday-voice-search-for-your-tv/

======
mkempe
The ten-foot interface with a remote to navigate thousands of titles is rather
unpleasant. For a better experience, we can talk to describe what we want, and
the display system can learn individual preferences of each member in the
household.

I assume that's part of what Steve Jobs intended when he said he had "cracked"
a simple, integrated TV system -- per Isaacson's biography.

"[Jobs] wanted to do for television sets what he had done for computers, music
players, and phones: make them simple and elegant."

[http://appleinsider.com/articles/11/10/21/steve_jobs_told_bi...](http://appleinsider.com/articles/11/10/21/steve_jobs_told_biographer_he_cracked_the_secret_to_a_simple_hdtv)

